# any one interested



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

would any one be interested in f1 C. afra lions cove 
or f1 Trevawavasae lion cove
i was thinking of getting some wild caughts and breeding them but if no one wants these cichlids then there would be no point in me buying them so just post here and say if you may or may not be inteseted in these in the future.


----------

